# Was ist der Unterschied apk und aap



## Joob (11. Sep 2019)

Ich habe ein app erstellt.

Nun kann ich wählen ob ich eine apk erzeugen will oder ein bundel.

Wenn ich eine apk erzeuge wird eine zusätzlich Datei erstellt. Da weiß ich gar nicht was das bedeutet. (output.json)
Bei der aap wird nur eine Datei erzeugt.



Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied ?
Was ist die bessere Variante ?
Warum wird die output.json mit der apk erzeugt ?


----------



## mihe7 (11. Sep 2019)

Guckst Du hier








						Difference between apk (.apk) and app bundle (.aab)
					

Recently Google brought up a new feature app bundle which is a pretty similar concept to APK except its flexibility and architectural differences.   I have read out lots of blog/articles to underst...




					stackoverflow.com
				




und hier 








						What is the <module>/release/output.json generated by Android Studio
					

I recently noticed a new file generated at <module>/release/output.json by Android Studio 3 Canary 1 each time I run Build -> Generate Signed APK..., which has contents that look like followi...




					stackoverflow.com


----------

